
New programming language delivers fourfold speedups - dnetesn
http://phys.org/news/2016-09-language-fourfold-speedups-problems-common.html
======
more_original
These press releases are terrible. It took me quite a while to find the
original paper:

 _Optimizing Indirect Memory References with milk_

[http://dl.acm.org/citation.cfm?id=2967948](http://dl.acm.org/citation.cfm?id=2967948)

(seems to be available without paywall)

------
kensai
What were they thinking when they chose this 'cheesy' name? Oh yes, how to
milk the memory. :p

